# Precious had triplets!



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

2 bucklings and a doeling!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats, they're all beautiful! Is that Brown one a boy or girl, it's my favorite


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! They are all adorable


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

So cute! Who's who?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, Canyontrailgoats, Mamaboyd, and FarmerInaDress!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

It's Girl, Boy, Boy. That last boy is a big boy!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Girl and first boy have blue eyes, and last boy has brown eyes.


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, Ksalvagno! I know I better sell them quick before I get attached, lol.


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

This is the blue-eyed buckling.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Cute! He looks a lot like my mini-lamancha buckling that was born yesterday.


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

That little Mini-Mancha is adorable


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

They are so adorable, I just want to hug them all


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, mayia97420! I do hug the babies. Can't help myself:grin:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

SO adorable ! Congrats


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, chigarden!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh, what little darlings!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, GoatieGranny!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Updated photos of these Precious babies.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

They are so cute!!! I really love the first little buckling!!!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe Precious..congrats!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Rhandi74, I really like that fellow, too. Wish I could keep him, but can't keep them all  
Thanks, HorsePrerace!


----------

